

You did a shit job. (A life lesson) - iamphilsharp
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/e32fc49ec772

======
bifrost
I'm one of those people who learns by making mistakes (as many of us are), and
I make much faster progress if people tell me things are screwed up sooner
rather than later.

Granted, not sure I'd tell someone they did a shitty job, but certainly "this
work product is not acceptable" is a reasonable thing to say :)

